# I am the BIGGEST fan on MMA Forum of... [Insert Fighter]



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Heres a game to see the sites biggest fan of a fighter(s).

Say if i go i am the biggest fan of Frank Shamrock and then Damone says it then he best me on knowledge by debating and showing knowledge...no insults or arguing.

Anyone can say any fighter they want.


I am the site's biggest Elvis Sinosic fan.

He is a fellow countrymen. Elvis is the only one of 3 Aussie's to win in the UFC and is criticized because of his record and if i see the post you will see replies of me defending Elvis. He has great BJJ and always puts on a good show.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice.

I would say I'm the site's biggest BJ Penn fan but I think WL2FU may have that title. And Randy's one of my favorites but I wouldn't say I'm his biggest fan. I'm going to go with Gray Maynard. One of the few exciting wrestling based fighters and he he showed at the last UFN that he has a evil left hook.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Im the biggest fan of Bas Rutten. Damone may be close competition but theres no one closer.

I completely appreciate the man for what hes done for the sport and how open minded he really is. I believe he is one of the first well rounded mix-martial artist and besides being one of the greatest fighters of his time. I also believe he is/was one of the greatest strikers of all time.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Im the biggest fan of Bas Rutten. Damone may be close competition but theres no one closer.
> 
> I completely appreciate the man for what hes done for the sport and how open minded he really is. I believe he is one of the first well rounded mix-martial artist and besides being one of the greatest fighters of his time. I also believe he is/was one of the greatest strikers of all time.


Im a bigger bas rutten fan! but I dont know how to debate this without agreeing with what he says. I believe he is THE greatest rounded fighter of all time!


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Im the site biggest Yushin Okami fan

I think he has great counter punches,good takedowns,Brutal GnP, Great Submissions.He never seems to bore me(ppl my not like his fights but i loved everyone of them)He Works the ground game a lot which i love watching the most,He's from the same place as me(doesn't really have much to do with anything but it's cool)


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I like to think that I am Ken Shamrock's biggest fan with the ut-most due respect. A few fights with Tito has had the MMA fans take a certain view on him and his abilities. What these people don't quite understand is the beginning days of this sport that this man was apart of, these people may have heard about it, but they have no idea of who _Ken Shamrock _is.

Out of all these stars that the UFC and tuffer's have made larger than life, Shamrock will always be at the very top.

It would be an honour to meet and shake hands with him.

*Bows


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

i am the biggest fan of anderson silva he has great striking amazinv muy tai excellent bjj


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

^ are you sure your the biggest fan?


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

pretty sure its either me or BP


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Idk, im a HUGE Anderson silva fan. Lately, I've been liking him way more then i use too.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

I am the site's biggest Forrest Griffin fan. I like his attitude towards the sport and how he has been climbing the ladder ever since his IFC days. He is passionate about winning and after an opponet gets a few good hits on him your ass has had it, cause he turns it up a notch after he has been hit a few times. I was so happy to see him pull off a submission on one of the worlds top LHW's but I still like to see his fealess striking toe to toe with anyone. Hopefully oneday he makes it to th top and wins a belt.


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

im not gonna say im the biggest fan of anyone but im a big fan of jens pulver


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

I am the biggest Harold Howard fan, his fighting mullet put the fear of god into Royce which is why he didn't want to fight him, not all this rubbish about Kimo tiring him out and did you see his somersault kick against Steve Jennum? Everybody knows Steve would've been toast if that had connected. GAME OVER


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Greg (UK) said:


> I am the biggest Harold Howard fan, his fighting mullet put the fear of god into Royce which is why he didn't want to fight him, not all this rubbish about Kimo tiring him out and did you see his somersault kick against Steve Jennum? Everybody knows Steve would've been toast if that had connected. GAME OVER


I did the same style of Karate he did and it defiently wasn't the mcdojo stuff you usually see around.


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

Gojo-ryu wasn't it? (Atleast I think that's how you spell it), Harold was entertaining back in the day, his first octagon fight was a right tear up and yeah agreed I'll probably get flamed for this but there's a lot of bulls**t karate clubs around teaching so called 'self defence' hmmmm give me Cobra Kai and sensai John Kreese anyday....


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Greg (UK) said:


> Gojo-ryu wasn't it? (Atleast I think that's how you spell it), Harold was entertaining back in the day, his first octagon fight was a right tear up and yeah agreed I'll probably get flamed for this but there's a lot of bulls**t karate clubs around teaching so called 'self defence' hmmmm give me Cobra Kai and sensai John Kreese anyday....


No actually it's true. Karate has a real bad name because of these places, The place where i did it under a high rank instructor with a senior black belt class was no soft place...It was great, Alot of them fought like Machida does.

The IOGKF dojo's are usually good dojo's but there may be some that are not.

Yes it's Goju Ryu(Hard Soft way), I also love Goju Ryu because it isn't real flashy it's just a strong base with simple but effective moves and not that much kata(12).


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I know tae kwon do has a pretty bad name, and I called useless but it may be because the place I went is bad. Which is likely. The sensei, sensei tony, was very experienced though. He had pictures of himself with Frank shamrock, who at the time I had no idea that was a big deal!
but anyways, the place was a joke, idk if tae kwon do is.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

GMW said:


> I know tae kwon do has a pretty bad name, and I called useless but it may be because the place I went is bad. Which is likely. The sensei, sensei tony, was very experienced though. He had pictures of himself with Frank shamrock, who at the time I had no idea that was a big deal!
> but anyways, the place was a joke, idk if tae kwon do is.


I can't say because i don't have to much knowledge with Tae Kwon Do but yeah from what i have seen it isn't that great and either is alot of Karate styles but certain ones like Goju Ryu, Shotokan, Kyukoshin etc are very good if you are in a good place.

Many experienced Karataka in good "proper" places won't sit there like many people think in the traditional stances etc, They fight freestyle Karate and use what they know.


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah it's annoying how decent karate gets over looked sometimes, I think it's one of the strongest arts for developing knockout power and technique. I train in Muay Thai as well which is great for conditioning but they don't place as much emphasise on perfecting the technique as they do in Karate. A combinationation of Muay Thai drills and strikes mixed with the striking power and technique that Karate gives you is a devastating mix I think, but each to their own and I'm not putting anyone down for training how they train. Whatever works for you.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Greg (UK) said:


> Yeah it's annoying how decent karate gets over looked sometimes, I think it's one of the strongest arts for developing knockout power and technique. I train in Muay Thai as well which is great for conditioning but they don't place as much emphasise on perfecting the technique as they do in Karate. A combinationation of Muay Thai drills and strikes mixed with the striking power and technique that Karate gives you is a devastating mix I think, but each to their own and I'm not putting anyone down for training how they train. Whatever works for you.


Yeah, This is why i am not surprised to see Machida where he is.


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

Exactly he's a great fighter


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

The problem with karate and kung fu is that they work the best without rules and gear, whereas kickboxing is perfect for tourneys. And I think there is no real organisation for karate and kung fu full contact. Every fight with boxing gear will lead to boxing techniques. It would be better to fight with mma gloves or without gloves, but not with ground game. Imo

Iam at the time the biggest fan and hater of kevin randleman. He has an amazing body, speed, explosiveness and power. But he doesnt want to learn striking. He just tries to take down the enemie and gnp.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> The problem with karate and kung fu is that they work the best without rules and gear, whereas kickboxing is perfect for tourneys. And I think there is no real organisation for karate and kung fu full contact. Every fight with boxing gear will lead to boxing techniques. It would be better to fight with mma gloves or without gloves, but not with ground game. Imo


???, Alot have little padding and no gloves around here, Some have special light armor.

Many Karate tournaments are like you said. Kyukoshin, Enshin, Ashihara etc are all no or little padding.

Bas Rutten(6th dan) and Georges St Pierre use Kyukoshin Karate.

Watch this video, It involves major tournaments with no padding.
YouTube - This is Kyokushin by Daisukey


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Good thread! 

I'm (probably) the site's biggest Chuck Liddell fan.. all others seem to have hopped off the bandwagon after two straight losses, but I stick with my boy. His style may be unimpressive, but his KO power is legendary. His takedown defense is still the best in the world, and thus his style preference is against pure wrestlers. As for his personal life, the guy's a legend, the posterboy of the UFC currently at $500,000 a fight, dated the likes of Willa Ford, and has some of the most sought after parties in the MMA world (which MAY be distracting him lately it seems).

Fun fact: in his entire career, Liddell has never tapped. He was submitted by Horn, but he passed out so it never came to tapping.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Judoka said:


> ???, Alot have little padding and no gloves around here, Some have special light armor.
> 
> Many Karate tournaments are like you said. Kyukoshin, Enshin, Ashihara etc are all no or little padding.
> 
> ...


Kyukoshin kay karate is different to all other karate styles. I am talking of the other styles. Only a very low percentage of the karate practitioner do kyukoshin.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> Kyukoshin kay karate is different to all other karate styles. I am talking of the other styles. Only a very low percentage of the karate practitioner do kyukoshin.


No it isn't. The style i did(Goju Ryu) is very similar to Kyukoshin infact alot of Kyukoshin comes from Goju Ryu. Ashihara, Enshin and more are very very similar to Kyukoshin as well.

When i did Goju Ryu we sparred with no pads.

The Mcdojo's and the proper dojo's are like "Tuf noobs" and knowledgeable MMA fans...The Mcdojo's and TUF noobs greatly outweigh the others. These places wouldn't spar that often and or they would use very padded armor for reasons to keep members there more then anything.


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

My favourite fighter is Anderson Silva, I love his style and his attitude

MUAY THAI!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't know if this is within the parameters of this thread, but I'm a huge Chute Boxe fan. Love watching Wandy, Shogun, Werdum, Thiago Silva, all those guys. They've hit some hard times lately, but I still back my boys.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Karo!


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Im the biggest Tito fan & everbody knows it. :thumb02:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

yes p101 we know your tito nuthugging knows no bounds :bored01: im the biggest goomi fan here bar none :thumb04:


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

royalking87 said:


> i am the biggest fan of anderson silva he has great striking amazinv muy tai excellent bjj


I'll challenge on that one. :fight01:  

I worship at the temple of Silva.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Judoka said:


> Heres a game to see the sites biggest fan of a fighter(s).
> 
> Say if i go i am the biggest fan of Frank Shamrock and then Damone says it then he best me on knowledge by debating and showing knowledge...no insults or arguing.
> 
> ...


You win. :thumb02:


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Asian Sensation said:


> yes p101 we know your tito nuthugging knows no bounds :bored01: im the biggest goomi fan here bar none :thumb04:


I feel that I am a bigger Gomi fan because I know that his name is spelled with one "o" not two.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Great thread.

I am the biggest fan of Frank Shamrock.

He's everything you want in a fighter: Good stand-up, good ground game, nice hair, etc. His fights with Horn, Tito, Inoue, & Rutten remain some of my all-time favorites, and really, he's the guy who got me into MMA.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

^ you win haha


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd love to watch Frank Shamrock against Anderson Silva, were it possible. Pretty-poster-boy Rich Franklin might be lucky and catch out Silva with a punch or a hold but that wouldn't make him superior, just luckier on the day.

On the other hand, I think Frank Shamrock can genuinely stand up and challenge Anderson Silva.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

IM THE BIGGEST OKAMI FAN haha


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Damone said:


> Great thread.
> 
> I am the biggest fan of Frank Shamrock.
> 
> He's everything you want in a fighter: Good stand-up, good ground game, nice hair, etc. His fights with Horn, Tito, Inoue, & Rutten remain some of my all-time favorites, and really, he's the guy who got me into MMA.


but is he the type of guy youd like to have a tall glass of rickards red with ?


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

*I would have to say*

im the sites biggest roger huerta fan ive been following the guy since a lil before he entered the ufc......back in the ifc days.....in any case....i think im the biggest fan of his....without turning into nuthuggery.....i definately think he has some things he must improve in......as well as some things you is great at....

mostly his striking needs to become more technical....especially in the light weight division.....with the likes of joe steveson and the infomous bj penn...also he needs some bjj experience....i understand that he was a wrestler and that works well to....especially for his g n p finishes but in the end that wont be enough.....he is definately a fan of the rear naked.....but if he were to advance and learn some more flexible moves.....i think he would be a true force to feared in the ufc.....not to mention eventually having the chance to climb the ladder to welter weight.....as we all know how stacked that division is


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> I'd love to watch Frank Shamrock against Anderson Silva, were it possible. Pretty-poster-boy Rich Franklin might be lucky and catch out Silva with a punch or a hold but that wouldn't make him superior, just luckier on the day.
> 
> On the other hand, I think Frank Shamrock can genuinely stand up and challenge Anderson Silva.


did you just say that if rich surprises most of us and wins next month.....it wont make him better or at least equal with that of silva


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I am the site's biggest Gesias Calvancanti fan. Sadly many people have no idea who he is, but JZ is superbly talented. I've been watching JZ fight for a couple of years now and I admire everything about his style. He is at least really good at practically every aspect of MMA, very explosive, and a superb physical specimen. JZ fights are always entertaining because he's constantly pushing the action regardless of where the fight is taking place (on the feet, on the mat). :thumbsup:


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

^ i agree he is a great fighter


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> I like to think that I am Ken Shamrock's biggest fan with the ut-most due respect. A few fights with Tito has had the MMA fans take a certain view on him and his abilities. What these people don't quite understand is the beginning days of this sport that this man was apart of, these people may have heard about it, but they have no idea of who _Ken Shamrock _is.
> 
> Out of all these stars that the UFC and tuffer's have made larger than life, Shamrock will always be at the very top.
> 
> ...


ehhh I think I am right up there with you on this one, I cant say if I m a bigger fan but I know I am right their with you.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

hollando said:


> but is he the type of guy youd like to have a tall glass of rickards red with ?


Nah, that'd be either Bas or Frye, since they're all manly and stuff. Frank's more like a, "I'd drink a smoothie with" sort of guy. 

Frank's stand-up is ridiculously good, and I think he'd do quite well against Anderson Silva. Maybe not win, but definitely hang in there and give him a tough time. Frank's nearly impossible to finish.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I think I am probably this sites biggest AA fan, he doesn't seem to have many on here sadly  
I'm also a big Babalu and Guida fan, but I know some guys idolize them lol


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

I am the biggest Danny Abbadi and Andy Wang fan because they have no fans.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

raymardo said:


> I feel that I am a bigger Gomi fan because I know that his name is spelled with one "o" not two.


haha my bad :confused05:


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

I am the biggest Shogun fan. As stated by my name. His clinch, Muay Thai, BJJ, all top notch. A complete fighter. His fights are never dull and he (almost) always is uber explosive and fast paced.

Plus how many of you have 5 Shogun posters on your wall "D


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Asian Sensation said:


> haha my bad :confused05:


OK. You win. You're the bigger Gomi fan. I'm just an imposter who likes to point out simple typos. I admit it. :thumbsup:


WAR GOOMI (oops!)


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd put money down that I am the biggest fan of Sakuraba on this site.

I am also a big Shogun fan, and have been for ages. I still see him becoming LHW champ. I don't know If I am the biggest, but I am up there.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

im the biggest frank shamrock fan on this site. even bigger than damone lol:thumb02:


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Sakuraba...is right up there on my list


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I will go with what kds13 said and not only am i the sites biggest Elvis Sinosic fan but also the sites biggest Yoshida Dojo fan with Yoshida, Nakamura, Omigawa and all the Judo guys, Watching an Aussie in the UFC is just like watching a Judoka in the UFC.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I am the site's biggest BJ Penn AND Kid Yamamoto fans. I like them both equally. 

Kid is as strong as a big lightweight, knocks fools out like it's his job, and has world class wrestling skills to go on top. He is like a mini-Chuck Liddell, but with better wrestling and pound-for-pound harder punches. Kid's wrestling is so good that he doesn't have to be a great BJJ fighter, because he is never on his back for more than a few seconds (unless he getting KOed by Zambidis). Another reason I like Nori a lot is because he reminds me of me. I'm a short little Jap too and we have the same build (he's waaay stronger and bigger though) and sometimes the same haircut.

BJ is another guy who reminds me of me. Not his looks or ethnicity, but his personality. But not the voice, definately not the voice. I've been a huge fan of him ever since he KOed Din. I really liked both Din and BJ at the time (still do like Din a lot) and when I saw Penn knock him out with a knee, I was in love. I think I may have seen just 1 knee KO before that fight. Since then I have been a massive BJ fan and have been following his career as close as I can. His BJJ is world class, his striking is at an elite level for both LW and WW and dare I say MW? His takedown defense is legendary, his heart is like that of a lion's (oh wait that's Ken Shamrock), and his conditioning is improved. And you know the dude blazes up. :smoke01: And you know thiss....man.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I am the biggest fan of Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira.

I'm pretty much hoping for a Nog title run, and sort of hope that Fedor goes away so I can get that. Of course, I'm the only guy who thinks this. Nogueira's heart is amazing, and the guy's resume' is the best in MMA. Dude has had mostly awesome fights his entire career, and damn, I even thought he looked good in his UFC debut.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> I am the biggest fan of Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira.
> 
> I'm pretty much hoping for a Nog title run, and sort of hope that Fedor goes away so I can get that. Of course, I'm the only guy who thinks this. Nogueira's heart is amazing, and the guy's resume' is the best in MMA. Dude has had mostly awesome fights his entire career, and damn, I even thought he looked good in his UFC debut.


I am a huge fan of Minotauro but ill give you that one.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damone said:


> I am the biggest fan of Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira.
> 
> I'm pretty much hoping for a Nog title run, and sort of hope that Fedor goes away so I can get that. Of course, I'm the only guy who thinks this. Nogueira's heart is amazing, and the guy's resume' is the best in MMA. Dude has had mostly awesome fights his entire career, and damn, I even thought he looked good in his UFC debut.


Id like to line up behind Damone as the second biggest Nog fan


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

There can be more than one Nog nuthugger on MMAForum, Judoka & plazz. Nog is just too freakin' awesome.

TKO, I don't know, I love me some Frankie Shammy.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> There can be more than one Nog nuthugger on MMAForum, Judoka & plazz. Nog is just too freakin' awesome.
> 
> TKO, I don't know, I love me some Frankie Shammy.


I meant more of a nuthugger.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Robbie Lawler 

If I see this guy is fighting I immediatley set aside money to pay for the card or make arrangements to watch said card. He is like "I come off as a dick but I'm really not" which is cool. Also he is the first pro fighter I ever rolled with.

I'm going out on a limb here to say I am one of, if not the, biggest Hughes fan here.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm a grande fan of Shinya Aoki and Denis Kang.


----------



## j-grif (May 1, 2007)

I am no doubt the Biggest Tyson Griffin fan! This is a fact and no debating will prove any differently. To those Huerta fans out there Tyson will beat him. Sorry but it's true.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> There can be more than one Nog nuthugger on MMAForum, Judoka & plazz. Nog is just too freakin' awesome.
> 
> TKO, I don't know, I love me some Frankie Shammy.


lol so do i, ok so we're probably the 2 biggest frankie shammy fans on this site, deal


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> There can be more than one Nog nuthugger on MMAForum, Judoka & plazz. Nog is just too freakin' awesome.
> 
> TKO, I don't know, I love me some Frankie Shammy.


I'll join the Nogueira warwagon. Nogueira brothers FTW. I just hate the fact that Fedor is the only fight Nogueira can't win. I mean that would drive me crazy if I was at his level. 

I'm the biggest fan of Randy Couture. His fights always have that feeling of watching something special, and I can remember every battle he's had in the ufc. His RINGS run is the only part of his career I don't care for. I just got back to watching the ufc around ufc 40, with a huge break since 22. Shortly after Couture, coming back from 2 losses, dominates the top three fighters in the ufc division at the time (Liddell, Ortiz and Belfort). His run legitimized the ufc more so as a sport. Just how the UFC went about presenting and selling cards, it lost that pro wrestling feel and entered into the fight game more seriously. There was no bs to Couture, he was a great fighter and ambassador. And now he's in his forties rolling out to Back in Black and whopping giants decades younger than him.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I am easily the biggest Martin Kampmann fan around these parts;

When I first became an MMA fan I remember downloading his fight with Crafton Wallace and thinking the dude was slick. Then he was on a Ultimate Finale and Rogan hyped his opponent through the roof and they put on a show that night, Kampmann shocked the broadcaster by simply outclassing Thales. Then I saw him choke out McFedries and I found my man. Downloaded some of his older fights and saw how good of muay thai boxer he was, and saw his KOs and this dude just brings it in every aspect.

I think I'm one of like 2 people that thought he was going to beat Franklin to. That might be more common sence then being a fan though. 

I'm not to sure if I have any competition with Kampmann?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm the biggest Spencer Fisher fan on this forum. I think he's the most underrated fighter in the LW division. He has great striking, a lot of heart, and is pretty much just a bad ass. I hope Spencer Fisher gets a title shot in 2008 sometime


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> I'm the biggest Spencer Fisher fan on this forum. I think he's the most underrated fighter in the LW division. He has great striking, a lot of heart, and is pretty much just a bad ass. I hope Spencer Fisher gets a title shot in 2008 sometime


I think Spencer is long overdue for a title shot.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Judoka said:


> I think Spencer is long overdue for a title shot.


True dat 


Im going to add Hidehiko Yoshida to my list


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I think I'm probably in the top 5 for Gonzaga too. Not to sure if there are any die hards, but I consider myself to be one of his top supporters around here.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Judoka said:


> I think Spencer is long overdue for a title shot.


Yeah I bet he and Florian laughed their asses off when Sherk and Hermes got busted though.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

plazzman said:


> True dat
> 
> 
> *Im going to add Hidehiko Yoshida to my list*


He is number 1 on my list.:thumb02:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm the biggest Diego Sanchez fan


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Judoka said:


> He is number 1 on my list.:thumb02:


That avatar is pretty epic. 

I want Mark Hunt back. The Silva, Cro Cop, Nishijima, and Fedor fights ruled hard. Hunt vs Sylvia, Hunt vs Arlovski will be awesome.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Judoka said:


> He is number 1 on my list.:thumb02:


Fine, we can be co-nut huggers


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Fine, we can be co-nut huggers


Dibs on his left nut!


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Biggest Fedor fan. He's the first fighter I ever watched fight and has been my favorite ever since. I just want to see him in the ring/cage again, I'm having withdraws.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

I am the biggest Mirko CroCop Filipovic fan on this site. My nuthuggery for Mirko CroCop Filipovic knows no bounds.

I am also probably one of the biggest Genki Sudo fan on this site as well. I love Genki Sudo, just not as much as Mirko.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I am a Jeremy Horn fan. A lot of guys on here respect, and like Gumby. But I am a huge fan. You could make a whole highlight reel of his submissions, and your video would be long lasting. He spends a lot of time training, and usually fights only a few times a year. But I'm hoping he makes it to a match in the UFC.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

In addition to going to bat for JZ, I am also a proud Joe Son nuthugger. Joe Son Do is still the greatest MMA style ever. He ripped through his first fight, then provided highlight reel material with his sloppy guillotine and getting the jewel-jab form Keith Hackney. His entrances with the cross were money too. raise01:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

SlaveTrade said:


> I am the biggest Mirko CroCop Filipovic fan on this site. My nuthuggery for Mirko CroCop Filipovic knows no bounds.
> 
> I am also probably one of the biggest Genki Sudo fan on this site as well. I love Genki Sudo, just not as much as Mirko.


Is there any room for a fellow Sudo lover?


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Is there any room for a fellow Sudo lover?


If you enjoyed his entrance with the KFC bucket on his head as much as I did, ofcourse there's room.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Arlvski Fan...... Im a Huge Fan Of AA but you might be alittle bit more of a a fan...so i m happy to say im the Biggest Yushin Okami Fan


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I may also be the biggest Brock lesnar fan on this site, not cos I actually like the guy or the way he fights, just cos I realise the potential he holds, as an amazing wrestler and human specimen. A few other people realise he is a bit more than just a roided pro wrestler, but still.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

^ i'll give you that one haha...i can't stand that man


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

6sidedlie said:


> I am easily the biggest Martin Kampmann fan around these parts;
> 
> When I first became an MMA fan I remember downloading his fight with Crafton Wallace and thinking the dude was slick. Then he was on a Ultimate Finale and Rogan hyped his opponent through the roof and they put on a show that night, Kampmann shocked the broadcaster by simply outclassing Thales. Then I saw him choke out McFedries and I found my man. Downloaded some of his older fights and saw how good of muay thai boxer he was, and saw his KOs and this dude just brings it in every aspect.
> 
> ...


Yes you do! Milkkid and I are also big Kampmann supporters and were the only ones picking him to beat Franklin (before you started posting I think...maybe not). I like his attitude and his fight style. The Leites fight is when I became a big fan.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

A serious question to everyone here without making a new thread about favorite fighters. Does anyone else get sick to their stomache when their favotite fighter loses and sucks hard tit in the process?

I remember last year when Ken got destroyed on Spike, I was soo confident that Ken could do better, he didnt, I felt soo sick after that. Then in March when Babalu got KO'd by Lambert, I couldnt bare to know that that had happened.

Same with that kick on Minotauro at 73 made me tremble.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

im also prob the Biggest Uno and mayb e even the biggest Arona Fan 
and yes i was mad/sad when Franklin Beat Okami


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> A serious question to everyone here without making a new thread about favorite fighters. Does anyone else get sick to their stomache when their favotite fighter loses and sucks hard tit in the process?
> 
> I remember last year when Ken got destroyed on Spike, I was soo confident that Ken could do better, he didnt, I felt soo sick after that. Then in March when Babalu got KO'd by Lambert, I couldnt bare to know that that had happened.
> 
> Same with that kick on Minotauro at 73 made me tremble.


Crocop getting KTFO by a big random brazilian by HK was just plain shocking, but watching Shogun get raped by Forrest actually made me feel physically ill.

Also Sakuraba losing is also always terrible, especially the beatings Wand gave him. But it was still cool because he fought his ass off.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I think that I would be certainly up there with Gonzaga and Hunt.


----------



## JMONEY (Sep 19, 2006)

Tatsuya Kawajiri!!


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Well Kampmann hasn't lost in the UFC, but I do remember coming home fron a party drunk out of my face and loggin' on to the site and seeing Kampmann had been injured. I was a little flush, and was getting real emotional. Nah, I think he just lost a big chance to shock the world and it was a bit of a bummer.

WL2FU - yeah, I was kickin' around here back then and I remember you were one of the dudes picking Kampmann to beat Franklin to. Kinda sad it never happened.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> Same with that kick on Minotauro at 73 made me tremble.


That scared the living hell out of me, and I thought that the fight was going to be stopped. Thankfully, Heath's a dumbass, so Nogueira recovered and went on to win the fight.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Damone said:


> That scared the living hell out of me, and I thought that the fight was going to be stopped. Thankfully, Heath's a dumbass, so Nogueira recovered and went on to win the fight.


LOL, what is funny is how true that entire statement is.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

hollando said:


> im the sites biggest roger huerta fan ive been following the guy since a lil before he entered the ufc......back in the ifc days.....in any case....i think im the biggest fan of his....without turning into nuthuggery.....i definately think he has some things he must improve in......as well as some things you is great at....
> 
> mostly his striking needs to become more technical....especially in the light weight division.....with the likes of joe steveson and the infomous bj penn...also he needs some bjj experience....i understand that he was a wrestler and that works well to....especially for his g n p finishes but in the end that wont be enough.....he is definately a fan of the rear naked.....but if he were to advance and learn some more flexible moves.....i think he would be a true force to feared in the ufc.....not to mention eventually having the chance to climb the ladder to welter weight.....as we all know how stacked that division is


Im a huge Huerta fan too, I have been trying to find all of his old fights and watch him develop. I am not saying I am a bigger fan, I dont really care who the "biggest huerta fan" is. Im just saying I like him too. I love the pace he brings and the way he fights like it is his last chance to fight everytime. Here is a cool fact, his college wrestling record was 3-2. I first saw him fight only like a year or so ago but he quickly became my favorite fighter and I am really looking forward to watching him grow and develop into a great fighter.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Ricardo Arona, Noggy Smalls, Sokky, Anderson Silva, Denis Kang, Gilbert Melendez, Fabricio Werdum, Genki and Shaolin are some of the fighters I can stake claims to.

I'd also put myself up for Bas or Frank, but I am not as open as Plazz, Damone or others with my nuthuggery.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

WELL, I'd like to lay claim to be the SECOND biggest Chuck Liddell fan on this site, next to the GREAT UFCFAN33. Chuck's his man and we all know it, LOL. I'm EASILY the biggest fan of Jason MacDonald on this site. And I'm 100% the biggest fan on PATRICK COTE. Cote is the man. :thumb02:


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> That scared the living hell out of me, and I thought that the fight was going to be stopped. Thankfully, Heath's a dumbass, so Nogueira recovered and went on to win the fight.


How do you think i felt. I have nothing to watch UFC events on ppv and when i read it i thought Health won by KO or TKO for about 20 minutes and i felt terrible LOL.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Ricardo Arona, Noggy Smalls, Sokky, Anderson Silva, Denis Kang, Gilbert Melendez, Fabricio Werdum, Genki and Shaolin are some of the fighters I can stake claims to.
> 
> I'd also put myself up for Bas or Frank, but I am not as open as Plazz, Damone or others with my nuthuggery.


 are you sure you a bigger Arona Fan then Me haha and maybe Shaolin


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> WELL, I'd like to lay claim to be the SECOND biggest Chuck Liddell fan on this site, next to the GREAT UFCFAN33. Chuck's his man and we all know it, LOL. I'm EASILY the biggest fan of Jason MacDonald on this site. And I'm 100% the biggest fan on PATRICK COTE. Cote is the man. :thumb02:



ahh a J-mac fan lol i like him to but Okami is going to lay the beat down on him haha


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I mentioned it before with Judo guys but i am the forums biggest Karo Parisyan fan.

Karo is a great and entertaining fighter who uses Judo very well in MMA. Alot of people now hate him because of what he did on TUF but i don't care about that, I still like him and enjoy watching him fight.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Judoka said:


> I mentioned it before with Judo guys but i am the forums biggest Karo Parisyan fan.
> 
> Karo is a great and entertaining fighter who uses Judo very well in MMA. Alot of people now hate him because of what he did on TUF but i don't care about that, I still like him and enjoy watching him fight.


You dare challenge my rules as Karo's biggest fan?! A battle to the death! 

Nah, I'm just messing. Karo rules.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Calibretto9 said:


> You dare challenge my rules as Karo's biggest fan?! A battle to the death!
> 
> Nah, I'm just messing. Karo rules.


UCHI MATA!!!

Im kidding, We can be co-nut huggers of Karo.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll take his 3rd testicle.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I'll take his 3rd testicle.


Thats 3 filled up, Only 4 to go.:confused03:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

GMW said:


> I know tae kwon do has a pretty bad name, and I called useless but it may be because the place I went is bad. Which is likely. The sensei, sensei tony, was very experienced though. He had pictures of himself with Frank shamrock, who at the time I had no idea that was a big deal!
> but anyways, the place was a joke, idk if tae kwon do is.


who ever teaches tkd is usually sa-bu-nim, not sensei but i guess it could vary.

I think the place you went just wasn't any good. TKD is NOT a joke, although I concede it's not a good foundation for MMA. 

karate does get a bad name because of cobra kai type schools having that mentality of no sportsmanship, just wanting to fight. There is a school called King Cobra in NW Pennsylvania that I have referred to as Cobra Kai b/c that's their attitude. They sponsor a tournament every year and last year 6 or 7 people got carried out on stretchers, as a result the owner of the school is being sued, what have we learned today kids?



Judoka said:


> I think Spencer is long overdue for a title shot.


you took my pick you bastard

I am the biggest spencer fisher fan b/c of his flying knee. he's like a little windup toy that unleashes lethal flying knees


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Okami-Fan said:


> ahh a J-mac fan lol i like him to but Okami is going to lay the beat down on him haha



Lol. I disagree, however I don't want to turn this into an arguement. I say, J-Mac by second round Triangle choke.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

6sidedlie said:


> I am easily the biggest Martin Kampmann fan around these parts;
> 
> When I first became an MMA fan I remember downloading his fight with Crafton Wallace and thinking the dude was slick. Then he was on a Ultimate Finale and Rogan hyped his opponent through the roof and they put on a show that night, Kampmann shocked the broadcaster by simply outclassing Thales. Then I saw him choke out McFedries and I found my man. Downloaded some of his older fights and saw how good of muay thai boxer he was, and saw his KOs and this dude just brings it in every aspect.
> 
> ...



No you're not, I am.:thumbsup: 

Im pretty sure i was a fan of Martin Kampmann before anyone knew who he was in this forum, since i am also from Denmark (which is where Kampmann is from.. ) and have known who he was for some time and even met him 1,5 years ago:thumbsup:

However rep for being a fan of him


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

lol this Thread hasn't been looked at in a while haha


----------



## jakeovgy (Nov 6, 2006)

ur ace


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

WTF? anyways im the biggest Masato fan even though he doesn't fight mma


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

i would love to say cc but there might be bigger cc nut huggers then me

so ill say Sergei Kharitonov i love to see this guys fight
he is a pimp for show


----------

